# NHS sick leave - can anyone help?



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all,

looking for some help really.........anyone good with hr stuff?

i started work as a nurse 9th september 2007 knowing i would need an op at some point. my date came for dec - no probs with manager etc......all good

i booked 5 weeks sick leave from 9th dec to 12th january - then 2 weeks annual leave from 13th-26th jan planning to return to work on 27th    ( i am entitled to 31 days sick full pay then 61 days half pay + ssp. my surgeon said i would need 6 weeks hence my decision to use AL prior to returning to ensure i was well enough and to pay the mortgage!) 

unfortunately my wound hasn't healed - and as i am a nurse i cannot return to the ward till it heals due to infection risk etc....

spoke to HR today who said i can take my annual leave as planned or increase it to 3 weeks (i have 3 owing before end march) then simply go back onto sick pay at the 61 days half pay + ssp........

I'm confused because everyone has always said you cannot take AL duirng sick leave  

anyone know the true position for me?........meeting with line manager tomorrow for 4 week sick meeting thingy so want to know the facts so i dont' put me big foot in it  

THANKS!

ritz


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't know really do work in NHS but not been in or work in a position where this has happened but I'm wondering if they would then count it as 2 lots of sickness rather than all one. with me sick has always over ridden AL


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya

I work in NHS too.  When I was a line manager I believe our policy was that if you were on A/L and then off sick you could take the A/L back.  I know that one girl on long term sick had 3 weeks A/L booked to go to Australia and we had to give her all the A/L back as she was off sick, but she still got to go on holiday as could be classed as part of her 'recovery'.  Doesn't seem fair but that was the HR point of view.  I am sure your line manager will advise you. 

I would say take as much sick as you can and then only use A/L to cover your half paid time if you need to for the money.

Hope it works out okay for you and you recover well.

Regards
Em


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thats what I beleived too a friend of mine had to have emergancy heart surgry and the AL she was supposed to take while she was off sick was given back to her in fact she ended up on honeymoon while off sick


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am a nurse manager in the NHS and as you only have the minimum NHS sick leave entitlement so only a month full pay and a month half pay so if you can use AL and then you would still get full pay as your AL days are full pay.

Here is a link to the Agenda for Change Terms and conditions that tell us what we are entitled to.
http://library.nhsgg.org.uk/mediaAssets/Staff/nhsgg_afc_tc_handbook.pdf

If you are sick on AL you can get the days back if you report into your manager as you would if you were at work, and sometimes they want a sick cert for the days. Your HR seem to be doing what is in your best interests so I'd be guided by them.

Also if you aren't able to take all your AL your Trust will only let you take a certain amound over into 31st March- my Trust allows 10 days to be carried over.

I hope that you get better soon
Take care
L x
/links


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks girls

em  - i have only 31 days sick at full pay - so i want to take my AL so continue on full pay otherwise i will drop to half-pay + ssp  

iwlgb - not sure if they count it as 2 lots - the HR guy i spoke to was a bit vague  

L - i wish to use my AL although i'm sick because i can only carry 1 week AL over - so effectively i'd loose the other 2 weeks......do you know if i can take Sick leave 5 weeks - then 2/3 weeks AL - then sick leave till i can go back to work?   My sick note includes the dates i had booked AL for also so should i get a new one to cover 9dec-12 jan - then another to cover 27th jan until date i can return? 

i'll look at the policies - THANKS - but it's such a minefield!   for those of you who get it! 
ritz.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Not quite sure I would tell HR what you intend /want to do and ask them about how to get the certs dated- there is a work issues thread on FF that you can ask to have access to and then the HR experts on there can advise you.
L x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks L

will go on the work issues thread and pick peoples brains - i looked at the doc (thanks!) and it doesn't mention sickness and AL at the same time.....i'm hoping that means it's at managers discretion! 

will speak with the HR guy again tomorrow - but i dont' think he knows any more than me    maybe he was new  

ritz 

who/where do i ask for access to work access board? (sorry i'm a tad slow  )


----------

